# Rehydrating tobacco



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

I read online at some site i forgot about that the proper way to rehydrate tobacco is to use 1 table spoon of vinegar to 1 quart of distilled water and lay your tobacco out on a table and lightly spray it with the mixture. Ive been just using distilled water and adding some to the jar if need be. Has worked well so far. Anybody else try the mixture or have a different method?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I use steam from the teapot right at the point where its dissipating into vapor, either in a sieve or in a jar. Rehydration nearly immediately and no chance of contamination


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I use a super fine mist spray bottle to rehydrate tobacco laid out on a paper towel. Works great for me. Not the kind of bottle you wold use for cleaning, it is a pump bottle more similar to a cologne bottle. Distilled water of course. 




What is the purpose of the vinegar?


----------



## Cpuless (Aug 8, 2009)

Perhaps as a weak disinfectant?


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Generally, one would like to avoid "contact" between your baccy and water. The risk of mold and other icky things is high.

Take a bowl that can hold all the dried baccy with an inch of two of space above. Put baccy carefully in there and flatten it out (dry baccy will turn to dust, so be gentle).

Take some DISTILLED water (tap water has chlorine and other things, spring water has dissolved minerals) - then again if the cost of the baccy you are trying to save is less than the cost of a jug of distilled water, then use any water. Wet a towel/napkin, not too much - don't want drips.

Lay damp towel/napkin over bowl, ensure its not touching baccy. Leave for a few days/weeks. Repeat until baccy is rehydrated.


----------



## Zeabed (Apr 23, 2009)

I use a slower method whenever I open a tin or a bulk bag and find that the tobacco arrived a bit on the dry side. I dip one of those coin-shaped humidifiers in distilled water, velcro it to the bottom of a mason jar lid, and screw on tight. I check the humidity level of the baccy after a few days and repeat as necessary. Then again, I've got enough tobacco stored that I'm not on a time schedule with it. It works for me.


----------



## Griz (May 10, 2009)

Nobody here uses an apple slice? I did this for a tin of MacBaren Navy flake that sat opened too long. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Z.Kramer (Jul 2, 2009)

I was told the apple slice method is a no no. I can't quite remember why now though.


----------



## CIGAR4TSZ (Jan 12, 2010)

My dad used to say that you were supposed to use orange peels to help keep your baccy moist. Is that something good or bad never tried it myself.


----------



## drastic_quench (Sep 12, 2008)

Fruit can make your blend taste like fruit, and it's another chance for mold spores to get in there too. It's a classic old-timer method: cheap, easy, reliable, and flawed.

A damp (not dripping) towel placed over a cereal bowl of tobacco works very well.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

RJpuffs said:


> Generally, one would like to avoid "contact" between your baccy and water. The risk of mold and other icky things is high.
> 
> Take a bowl that can hold all the dried baccy with an inch of two of space above. Put baccy carefully in there and flatten it out (dry baccy will turn to dust, so be gentle).
> 
> ...


This is what I've done with good results. I just used tap water but can see the argument of using distilled H2O instead.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Here's the method I've used, with success and without mold or any other problems:

Carefully spread the 'baccy out on a sheet of wax paper and _lightly_ mist the 'baccy from a spray bottle using _steam distilled drinking water._ Toss the 'baccy to evenly distribute the moisture, and then place it in an air-tight container. Within a few hours the moisture will have been absorbed by the 'baccy. By the next day the oils will have also reconstituted and the 'baccy will be as good as new.

DO NOT over-moisturize the tobacco. It should feel damp to the touch when you toss it with your fingers after misting, but shouldn't leave any drops of water or evidence of moisture on the wax paper.

Store the container in a place out of direct sunlight or heat source, but not in the dark, either. Check the treated 'baccy within 24 hours to see how the treatment worked.


----------

